# Meet our servicemen: The human side



## Dubious

I am dedicating this thread to show the human side of our men in uniforms! So, it will include them dancing, singing, celebrating Eid and other functions on duty as well as family functions!

This is a fun thread to show you how they pass time away from civilization, family and friends and spend time in between people from all over Pakistan...in grief and in happiness so you can sleep in peace! 

Please 
DO NOT TROLL, POST BS, DERAIL, MAKE FUN and PLEASE WATCH YOUR LANGUAGE.

THIS is your first and final warning...ANYONE breaking or even ATTEMPTING to twist the rule will either be thread banned, infracted or banned!

I will start with this:

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Dubious

Retired servicemen:






Presenting critivity:





Singing competitions:











stage drama:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Q&A :






I think that civilian friend q part was right on the dot!!

I got the same response 

Shugal mela...I think this video went famous few yrs ago:




No idea what he is singing but sure:






Fun time:




hahaha:





Creativity:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

PAF: no alien to some fun:






PAF with a sense of humor

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

PAF:






Pak Army singing:










Pak army acting skills:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mentee

Dubious said:


> Retired servicemen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIA]



@MastanKhan @Signalian @Maxpane 

I too miss my school

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Pak army with civilians:






with civilians:






Pak Navy having fun:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

Mentee said:


> @MastanKhan @Signalian @Maxpane
> 
> I too miss my school


@Mentee bhai you still can enjoy 
abhi tu ap jawan hain

these events are very important to create a good understanding among jawans and public

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

Mentee said:


> @MastanKhan @Signalian @Maxpane
> 
> I too miss my school



My wife just asked me why I was laughing so hard---so I showed her and my kids the Christne Fair comments---and showed them a picture of her---. 

My youngest says she looks like---James May

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

MastanKhan said:


> My wife just asked me why I was laughing so hard---so I showed her and my kids the Christne Fair comments---and showed them a picture of her---.
> 
> My youngest says she looks like---James May
> View attachment 545176



Every one laughed at that...Good to know that you and your family enjoyed that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Tension nhi lena jab tak main pm hoon beta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Wow sir ur youngest interested in likes of James May. Must be a gearhead. Very Nice.



MastanKhan said:


> My wife just asked me why I was laughing so hard---so I showed her and my kids the Christne Fair comments---and showed them a picture of her---.
> 
> My youngest says she looks like---James May
> View attachment 545176

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

MastanKhan said:


> My wife just asked me why I was laughing so hard---so I showed her and my kids the Christne Fair comments---and showed them a picture of her---.
> 
> My youngest says she looks like---James May
> View attachment 545176


----------



## Dubious

They even enjoy with guests: 




We got talented Pakistanis everywhere even in army:











playing musical instruments:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

A day with the rangers:






PAF TALENT:






Dubmash:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B.K.N



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Dubious said:


> I am dedicating this thread to show the human side of our men in uniforms! So, it will include them dancing, singing, celebrating Eid and other functions on duty as well as family functions!
> 
> This is a fun thread to show you how they pass time away from civilization, family and friends and spend time in between people from all over Pakistan...in grief and in happiness so you can sleep in peace!
> 
> Please
> DO NOT TROLL, POST BS, DERAIL, MAKE FUN and PLEASE WATCH YOUR LANGUAGE.
> 
> THIS is your first and final warning...ANYONE breaking or even ATTEMPTING to twist the rule will either be thread banned, infracted or banned!
> 
> I will start with this:


there are more reasons to celebrate now
an underdog stood up to a regional bully and made JF 17 battle tested

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

I include police as well since they also help with defence: 






I hope some "internet major" doesnt think of this as some civilian being tortured:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Love from public:


----------



## Dubious




----------



## B.K.N




----------



## hasnainfirst

Just imagine , they are in the middle of a war zone and look how fearless they are ... i think this vid might be from OP Zarb-e-Azb


----------



## Mahmood-ur-Rehman

May Allah keep them happy and safe


----------



## B.K.N




----------

